# Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Pro 2009 Gr. L



## CLang (16. Juli 2010)

-> http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b36c0298

gepflegtes bike mit wenig gebrauchsspuren wegen "zuviel federweg" abzugeben!

größe L

ausstattung orginal, außer xtr statt xt kurbel!

neupreis inkl. xtr-kurbel 4200.-

schaltung: sram xo
kurbel: shimano xtr
bremsen: custom avid juicy ultimate sl magnesium/carbon
gabel: fox talas rlc 140-120-100
dämpfer: specialized afr brain shock
....





mehr details:
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2009&spid=39186&menuItemId=0

rückfragen auch unter 0177/7612373 möglich



privatverkauf! keine gewährleistung möglich.


----------



## CLang (29. Juli 2010)

nochmal in ebay!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stum...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27b3b7cae7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

